# Blonde curly hair extensions



## Kayteuk (Dec 10, 2008)

I am looking for blonde ringlet hair extensions.
My best friend has long blonde curly hair, (Like Taylor swift) and shes looking for some extensions for volume that are ringlet curly, not wavy or body wave! 





I cant seem to find anything online, and she doesnt want to have to curl every extension every single day because the curls will drop out with her hair length.
Any advise?



Her hair is exactly like this but a lot finer without hair extensions...And if Taylor can do it why cant she


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 10, 2008)

my guess is that taylor probably does recurl hers, idk how it would stay that spiraled. I have never even seen spiral extensions. Sorry


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 11, 2008)

I guess if they were permed its possible :-S I have seen them before somewhere but cant seem to find them!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 18, 2008)

i love taylor swift 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but i am sure they are curled, don't extensions hold curls very, very well?


----------



## NatalieMT (Dec 20, 2008)

HairDo by Jessica Simpson relaxed curl would be perfect for the Taylor Swift look in the first picture. They are around £80 which is quite a lot but worth it, they're very nice.

Alternatively I might suggest Clipinz wavy pieces, I have some and they're pretty good. They're more of a loose curl than wavy as the name suggests, easy to put in and quite a lot cheaper with a full head at around £20.

I believe both are available synthetic and therefore cannot be used with heat and re-curled, meaning the curl that's already put in there won't fall out. I don't particularly support people buying human hair extensions anyways.

This is my favourite site for this type of thing - http://www.hairextensionsnow.com


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hmm maybe these?
Remi Blend 7 Piece Deep Wave Curl Instant Extensions GRD4 - Clip-on Human Hair Extensions. | Laissez Faire Hair


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_HairDo by Jessica Simpson relaxed curl would be perfect for the Taylor Swift look in the first picture. They are around £80 which is quite a lot but worth it, they're very nice.

Alternatively I might suggest Clipinz wavy pieces, I have some and they're pretty good. They're more of a loose curl than wavy as the name suggests, easy to put in and quite a lot cheaper with a full head at around £20.

I believe both are available synthetic and therefore cannot be used with heat and re-curled, meaning the curl that's already put in there won't fall out. I don't particularly support people buying human hair extensions anyways.

This is my favourite site for this type of thing - http://www.hairextensionsnow.com_

 

I will definitly check that out!



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_Hmm maybe these?
Remi Blend 7 Piece Deep Wave Curl Instant Extensions GRD4 - Clip-on Human Hair Extensions. | Laissez Faire Hair_

 

Those look good too! I think I shall have to experiment!


----------

